# Who Is The Most Hottest Woman In AEW?



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Anna or Tay, flip a coin.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dasha Gonzalez


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Anna Jay.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'll Take 'em Both, I'm Hardcore


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Jade Cargill is hot!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

As much as I wanted to vote for Shida I have to go with Tay Conti here, can't go wrong with either her or Anna Jay though.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Too many to pick from....

Anna jay
Tay conti
Bunny
Penelope Ford 
Britt Baker 
Jade cargile


Then theres the indy regulars that are attractive too I can't pick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Smark1995 said:


> Who do you think is the hottest woman in AEW?


*






















*








*It's Jade for me.*


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Brandi followed closely by Tay and Ford.

Jade would be my pick if she were less muscular.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

*NYLA ROSE*


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

I like Hikaru Shida myself. shes japanese but has an actual body.. thats hard to find no offense


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Jamie Hayter was the hottest to ever be on the show but they didnt sign her like fools


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Brandi Rhodes


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ive said before that I think Brandi is one of the best looking women on earth, so she wins. Tho Britt is coming on strong.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Tay, Brandi, Rebel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Vipress on dark is hot kinda goth chick.


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

Britt Baker, the full package, brains, sass and look's


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Penelope is hot, probably #2 but not above doll face, bootylicious queen diva Tay Conti.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Bad grammar


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Bad grammar


English is not my language so f off


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

stew mack said:


> I like Hikaru Shida myself. shes japanese but has an actual body.. thats hard to find no offense


*? Have you not seen Asuka or Io?















*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm going with Anna Jay.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm going with Anna Jay.




















Anyways good choice, you got great taste.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I hate to say it, but it’s probably Brandi. She seems fun as hell outside of wrestling too.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’ll go with Anna Jay. She’s just a natural beauty. Feminine curves. She’s a 10.

Penelope Ford looks hot on TV, but I’ve seen her on her YouTube channel without makeup on and she looks way different.

If you were looking to marry any of the AEW girls, it’d have to be Britt. She’s smart, wealthy without wrestling, real down to earth and friendly, and still pretty hot. 

Of all time, Rebel is the hottest girl AEW has ever had. She was Dallas Cowboys calendar model. Granted that was almost 20 years ago, but Rebel at her peak is way sexier than any current AEW girl.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Wait a minute, I forgot TNA's Rebel was in AEW... she wins.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I always choose service over looks so I need to test drive a few. I'd base my decisions on ergonomics, reliability, resale value, and options vs mileage. I'm not too picky on the exterior color as long as she's not too green or blue. I like the interior to be either pink or pinkish.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *? Have you not seen Asuka or Io?
> View attachment 100366
> 
> View attachment 100367
> *


Asuka is pudgy and unattractive......lo shirai is hot.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I always choose service over looks so I need to test drive a few. I'd base my decisions on ergonomics, reliability, resale value, and options vs mileage. I'm not too picky on the exterior color as long as she's not too green or blue. I like the interior to be either pink or pinkish.


Automatic or manual stick shift ?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Can’t believe Abadon isn’t on the list. 
So I guess I’d have to go with Tay Conti.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> Automatic or manual stick shift ?


No stick on her. I'll be manually shifting her into high and low myself.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Britt Baker. Anna Jay and Penelope Ford.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Lots of good options here...Anna Jay and Penelope Ford are close but Tay Conti gets my vote.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Smark1995 said:


> English is not my language so f off


Google translate helps


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Google translate helps


Who are you trying to kid? Google translate is awful with grammar.

You must be awfully bored to attack someone for something as asinine as grammar on an internet forum.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> I hate to say it, but it’s probably Brandi. She seems fun as hell outside of wrestling too.



She is a bad bitch. The fact she gets under the AEW superfans skin so bad makes me happy too.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Who are you trying to kid? Google translate is awful with grammar.
> 
> You must be awfully bored to attack someone for something as asinine as grammar on an internet forum.


Who asked you anyway?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> I'll Take 'em Both, I'm Hardcore
> 
> View attachment 100357


Both of these all night long..WHOOOO


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Who asked you anyway?


You didn't need to, I don't like bullies


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You didn't need to, I don't like bullies


Wise up and dont try and be a hero. I wasnt the person telling someone else to f off I merely responded with some humour. If the guy can't speak English thats his problem he can get help for that if he wants.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Anna's okay, but I don't get why she's always on the top.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

DOTL said:


> Anna's okay, but I don't get why she's always on the top.


1) Striking, if not attractive face.
2) Blonde.
3) Athletic build with a fairly pronounced rear end.

(See also: Tay Conti)

I’m guessing those are the reasons, but personally, I shrug when I see her.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tay Conti is a beautiful woman. If she allowed me to make love to her I wouldn't wipe the poo off my wiener for a year.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It all depends on what your type is.

The ugly women and the ****** can easily be dismissed, but there's no such thing as the hottest woman since no matter who it is, someone will consider one hotter over the other.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Britt baker or Brandi Rhodes IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tay Conti for me.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

@Smark1995 will you be posting hottest guy polls in AEW and General WWE sections? I hope so.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

NamelessJobber said:


> @Smark1995 will you be posting hottest guy polls in AEW and General WWE sections? I hope so.


I'm not a h*mo so no! But you can post this if you want


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Tay Conti and it's not even close....


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Brandi Rhodes.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

NamelessJobber said:


> @Smark1995 will you be posting hottest guy polls in AEW and General WWE sections? I hope so.


No that's for female fans to go for this thread is great but definetly need more pics.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Add this Ashley damboise to the list. Possibly a better ass than tay! Must do some serious squats.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I had to go with Brandi. Great face. Great body. Seems like she has a good personality. Tay number 2 though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> She is a bad bitch. The fact she gets under the AEW superfans skin so bad makes me happy too.


Critics getting mad over joshi women getting showcased because of workrate is ( far more) satisfying tbh. 

That’s actually worth being happy about.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I would just like to say it’s wonderful to see some normal guy discussion about the beautiful women of AEW.

Every post has been respectful and full of praise, which is the way to have these guy talks.

It’s also implicitly understood these women are talented and respected, as this topic is just a side discussion to 95% of the discussion about them, which is not about their looks.

See world - this is normal guy talk done respectfully, there’s nothing wrong with acknowledging beauty. 



NamelessJobber said:


> @Smark1995 will you be posting hottest guy polls in AEW and General WWE sections? I hope so.


Might as well! Who would be your pick?


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

justin waynes said:


> *NYLA ROSE*


Surprised more people haven't said this lol


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Tay Conti might legitimately be the hottest woman in wrestling, let alone AEW. Wins by a landslide in my opinion


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Anna Jay is my pick and my runner ups are The Bunny and Britt Baker.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Since I missed this thread before:
Tay, Jade, Shida and The Bunny. All four of them are super hot in different ways to my eyes.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

D.M.D.

she looks pretty and seems nice.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Anyone else think that Red Velvet is a bit of a hidden gem also?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Anyone else think that Red Velvet is a bit of a hidden gem also?


Wes Brisco breaks out the Crisco while Red Velvet guzzles Cisco then they do things that are so deranged it would shock people in San Francisco.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Klitschko said:


> Anyone else think that Red Velvet is a bit of a hidden gem also?


Lil bran bran


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I just decided ... if I can’t have Tay, I’ll take Kris Statlander. There’s something uniquely attractive about a tall woman who can probably break me in half. She can boop me any time she wants.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

If I were to make Tay Conti breakfast I would make sure to add a dollop of love on top straight from my huevos.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bunny
Britt
Rebel not Reba


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

A new contender

miss_leilagrey on Instagram

Some cracking bikini pics there!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know if she counts because she was just a guest but I'd pick Maki Itoh for sure.

But from the list, I'd have no problem inviting Tay Conti over for a game of Monopoly and possibly show her my vintage video game collection.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Brandi and it's not even close IMO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ashley D'Amboise (from AEW Dark last week) deserves a nomination on here for sure.

She has one of the hottest attires I've seen in the company.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Ashley D'Amboise (from AEW Dark last week) deserves a nomination on here for sure.
> 
> She has one of the hottest attires I've seen in the company.


Just looked up her match. Damn. That ass is amazing.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Tay Conti might legitimately be the hottest woman in wrestling, let alone AEW. Wins by a landslide in my opinion


Facts


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Ashley D'amboise ftw
Her body is flawless ( especially her legs and ass)


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Just looked up her match. Damn. That ass is amazing.


You're a man of culture


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Why are we bringing this idiotic thread back from the dead?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DZ Crew said:


> Why are we bringing this idiotic thread back from the dead?


God forbid a forum thats 99 percent dudes talk about hot chicks. How idiotic of us.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

DZ Crew said:


> Why are we bringing this idiotic thread back from the dead?


We aren't all aristocrats with 156 IQs like you.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> God forbid a forum thats 99 percent dudes talk about hot chicks. How idiotic of us.


God forbid we have a wrestling forum to discuss wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> God forbid a forum thats 99 percent dudes talk about hot chicks. How idiotic of us.


*@GothicBohemian is a woman and even she's not complaining.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mahmenn said:


> Ashley D'amboise ftw
> Her body is flawless ( especially her legs and ass)











⚜️Ashley D'Amboise on Instagram: ". .. . “My mama was a savage...” you know the rest 😉 Sending love to my mama just because I wouldn’t have any of this life without her 🥰🥰🥰 . .. . #ashleydamboise #thetimepiece #femalewrestling #Womenswrestling #tiktok #teamadams #pbandj #swolemates #dancechallenge #megantheestallion #beyonce #savage #dance #bodybuilding #mama #loveislove #america 🤠 💃🏻"


⚜️Ashley D'Amboise shared a post on Instagram: ". .. . “My mama was a savage...” you know the rest 😉 Sending love to my mama just because I wouldn’t have any of this life without her 🥰🥰🥰 . .. . #ashleydamboise #thetimepiece #femalewrestling #Womenswrestling #tiktok #teamadams #pbandj #swolemates...




www.instagram.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

DZ Crew said:


> God forbid we have a wrestling forum to discuss wrestling.


God forbid we have a little bit of testosterone on this forum.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DZ Crew said:


> God forbid we have a wrestling forum to discuss wrestling.


Hot chick's are part of wrestling. Sable made more money for the WWF than all the current women "wrasslers " combined. I know that may stick in your craw because you think pro wrestling is some high liberal art, but it ain't. If you booked Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella in a bra and panties match it would pop the highest number for WWF in 5 years. Guaranteed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hot chick's are part of wrestling. Sable made more money for the WWF than all the current women "wrasslers " combined. I know that may stick in your craw because you think pro wrestling is some high liberal art, but it ain't. If you booked Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella in a bra and panties match it would pop the highest number for WWF in 5 years. Guaranteed.


Dude, we could just have BOTH hot women and good wrestling. There's no need for the anti-wrestling talk here.

Besides, there's hot women on the roster like Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Tay Conti, and Kris Statlander who are also capable of wrestling really well; so they're likely to appeal to even more fans out there (due to getting the best of both worlds)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’d like to submit this entry for the esteemed judges approval 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400839603335094273


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Women wrestling matters lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, we could just have BOTH hot women and good wrestling. There's no need for the anti-wrestling talk here.
> 
> Besides, there's hot women on the roster like Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Tay Conti, and Kris Statlander who are also capable of wrestling really well; so they're likely to appeal to even more fans out there (due to getting the best of both worlds)
> [/QUOTE of course but take away the looks and no one would give a shit. I respect the small percentage that act very excited for woken wrestling but that's not the reality for most people. It's the fact of life and you can't ask people to feel any other way


Lol woken was a typo but kinda makes sense. Mean women


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Anna Jay, hands down.

But if we tolkin overall personality, looks, brains..the whole package, probably Britt Baker.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

This thread is an insult.....there’s way too many posts without pictures


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> This thread is an insult.....there’s way too many posts without pictures


*I showed my work 😌*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Penelope followed closely by Tay.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I showed my work 😌*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@GothicBohemian is a woman and even she's not complaining.*


Someone's complaining? Do we have one of those dour folks who resents hot people in here? 

If it's someone trying to defend women's wrestling from objectification, let me tell them that the women do not need saving. There's room for every type of female look - and room for the choice to keep yourself covered or show off the body you've worked hard for - in the industry now and that's a good thing. 

Besides, there's nothing wrong with finding a woman, or a man or whatever gender the wrestler happens to use, attractive. It's a compliment. It's not like anyone here is grabbing these girls' asses, we're all just saying they're hot.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I know women hate to be fetishized ( made a fetish?) But jade motherfuckin cargill...! I feel like a super creep typing it, but that woman does something to me. I usually don't go for the real jacked up women but she found a way to keep every bit of her femininity. It's a buetiful thing


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Tay Conti @Jersey


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Tay Conti @Jersey


More like Baby mama Tay😆


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

If Peyton Royce RL name Cassie Lee ever came to AEW should we add her to the list, or would she find that insulting and sexiest if us if she knew such a list existed with her in it






As for top hottest, Tay. Shes already beautiful. The fact that she's got that big ol plump booty on her is the extra speical cream on the CAKE


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

It's interesting that every woman on the list has gotten at least one vote (except for Thunder Rosa, at this writing). I bet if this were a list of male wrestlers, and women were voting on hottest male, that would not be the case. There would likely be several wrestlers without a vote.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

iarwain said:


> It's interesting that every woman on the list has gotten at least one vote (except for Thunder Rosa, at this writing). I bet if this were a list of male wrestlers, and women were voting on hottest male, that would not be the case. There would likely be several wrestlers without a vote.


Cuz thunder Rosa got them YEEKS but her face is YIKES lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> God forbid a forum thats 99 percent dudes talk about hot chicks. How idiotic of us.


TBF this thread isn't even exclusive for men. Happy Pride Month everybody.


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)

If Tay Conti ever needs someone to run a D&D campaign for her then I would be more than happy to dedicate several hours a week to her. She's definitely my pick for hottest woman in AEW, but there are so many women there who are hot in different ways; Anna Jay, Bunny, Kris Statlander, Brandi, Shida, Penelope Ford - and that's without even mentioning any of the girls from Dark or Dark Evolution.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I see Penelope on her blog got filler in her lips and forehead the other day. She needs to watch she doesn't get to Charlotte natalia or the other blonde one levels of plastic faces.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Figured this thread deserved at least some visual evidences


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Renegade sisters look not bad. Can't believe 5 is banging one of them surely he must be gay?!


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Renegade sisters look not bad. Can't believe 5 is banging one of them surely he must be gay?!


Renegade sisters do look pretty good indeed, jobbers are often attractive it seems


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Again this thread is absolute BS with no pics what's the fucking point?


----------



## gungfugilman (Mar 3, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> Who do you think is the hottest woman in AEW?


Not a fair question, I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Y'know since she came back Kris Statlander is looking like a snacc


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Y'know since she came back Kris Statlander is looking like a snacc


Definetly looks better for sure.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Of the regulars, Anna Jay. They should put her on Dynamite more.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Probably a tie between the first four females in that poll... and Julia Hart.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Rebel is a stone cold fox.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Renegade sisters look not bad. Can't believe 5 is banging one of them surely he must be gay?!


Wait what ?? That doesnt make any sense


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

This thread needs to be stickied lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That leila gray must have the best bangers in aew.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I hate to say it, but it’s probably Brandi. She seems fun as hell outside of wrestling too.


Why would you hate to say it? She is hot.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

No love for Kris Statlander on here???


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

cai1981 said:


> No love for Kris Statlander on here???


Shit tattoos brings her rating way down


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

cai1981 said:


> No love for Kris Statlander on here???


Looks better these days but looks a bit androgenous to me.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Anna Jay
Close seconds : Brandi and Velvet


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

DZ Crew said:


> God forbid we have a wrestling forum to discuss wrestling.


You’re not required to view every thread.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Nothing to do with looks or the thread, but it cracks me up Nyla Rose is a man in drag that beats up women on tv whilst calling them bitch!! Nowhere else would you get away with that!!


----------

